# I found super cheap excelsior



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

So I was going up to the hardware store and was looking at spme pesticides for pur garden and looked down and sae a roll oc excelsior it sold for 24 dollars it is used to hold seeds for growing a lawn ... it was by the seeds about 10 - 15 lbs

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Does it say what kind of wood it was made out of? I would avoid pine and cedar. Is there any chance it has an insect repellent in it? I would thoroughly read the entire package and return it if it was pine or cedar or if it has any chemical in it.


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

It says fertalizer free 100% natural does not sag what kind of wood thou... exact samr texture and color as bought excelcior

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I would use it, if I read the entire package and nothing was alarming.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Or just buy a bale:
Shredded Wood Excelsior


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would try it out. I would definitely not throw out your old cultures before you see long term results. At the same time, you may want to look into bulk online shops before you look at the garden shops. All too often they put the big word "Garden" in front of anything, and double the price. They do that alot with pet stuff too.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

A friend of mine uses it. He saws it every 6" or so and it just unrolls and can be pulled off in chunks. I noticed it at Walmart and I think it was less than $20


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

That is how I was s thinking to do it I still have pleanty excelsior from a vendor I will make a couple extra out of this stuff it says in 2 places not fertalizer 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

kyle1745 said:


> Or just buy a bale:
> Shredded Wood Excelsior


Is there any difference between coarse and fine excelsior when it comes to ff production? or is it just preferance.


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

Coarse gives them more room to lay their eggs if you have an option I would prefer the coarse

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

dallas green and gold said:


> Coarse gives them more room to lay their eggs if you have an option I would prefer the coarse
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Sounds good, thanks for the help.


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

So I jumped up to 8 coultures from 5 useing 3 adtl coultures on the stuff I bought at home depot and they appear to have 3x as much larvae in there (so. Far) then the stuff I bought from a vendor so far so good and s heck of alot cheaper. Coulture on the left is home depot right is a vendors excelssior

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

And have had very poor results with coffee filters (so far ss far as I can tell. Very surprised at that result 

The test is only 9 days old 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

I am useing josh s frog media I always sprinkle with yeast (for good luck ) and let sit untill it booms and have to feed 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I find Excelsior pretty cheap at the arts&crafts store. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Your fly productivity has nothing to do with excelsior or coffee filters, its all in the media..


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a good cheap source:


Wood Excelsior, Excelsior Packaging in Stock - ULINE


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

I always get it at Hobby Lobby. 
They have a 40% coupon that's they post every week on their website so it is really cheap, $1.47 after tax I believe. And a bag makes about 15 cultures.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

RibbidyReptiles said:


> I always get it at Hobby Lobby.
> They have a 40% coupon that's they post every week on their website so it is really cheap, $1.47 after tax I believe. And a bag makes about 15 cultures.


Cool. I can literally ride my bike and be at Hobby lobby in 30 seconds tops.


----------

